# red and b/w tegu cage question



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

ok i keep achilles in a 50 gal. tub that measures a little under 4'x2' i plan to upgrade him to a 75gal next week. he is roughly a 19"(last measurement 2 wks. ago) now im planning on getting a red from bobby(all tanman57's fault lol) would this be too small to house them both in or shoulld i get a seperate 75 gal. for the red?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol my fault. I think that would be good for a while because there pretty small.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

thats what i was thinking, i plan to house them together in a permanent cage by summer. nero is just to big to be trusted with them. thanks tanman57 have you decided on a name for your red? i was thinking about getting a boy and naming him blaze!


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

reptastic said:


> thats what i was thinking, i plan to house them together in a permanent cage by summer. nero is just to big to be trusted with them. thanks tanman57 have you decided on a name for your red? i was thinking about getting a boy and naming him blaze!


Yea Zero is massive compared to her he could swallow her whole. But no I have not decided on a name but ive narrowed it down to honey, penny, ruby, eclipse or kilo


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

i like honey or kilo


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

reptastic said:


> i like honey or kilo


Yea I was really leaning toward Kilo before I posted this but I think thats her new name though.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

it does ryhme with zero


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 10, 2010)

Were both of these Tegus born this past spring?

I do not think a 75 gal is a "big enough" enclosure for two 19" Tegus... But if they are both in hibernation or at least 'partial hibernation' (brumation) it may be 'good enough' until they become more active.

If you do a little digging there is a fairly recent thread by a member named Anthany who kept his B/W & Red yearlings together in a 75 gal for their first year. It was highly suggested he upgrade before their second summer. 

I was amazed at how fast my female grew during her second summer. From the time she woke up until the time she went back down she grew noticably week to week. At one point she grew 1" in 3 days (measured not estimated).


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 10, 2010)

I personally would buy another bin ,What are they 10 dollars or so,especialy being new cage mates ,if they dont have enough of there own space it can stress them out.And you dont want that.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 10, 2010)

idk 75's are pretty expensive even for a used one i'd say screw it build a huge custom enclousre 7x3x2.5 throw them in there and call it a day if u kinda think about it u can probably save more money building your self then buying cage after cage or if u have seen CaterpillarGiraffe's tegu encloure thats pretty big and its all glass i dont remember who she got it from but huge i mean do what you think is best but money wise in my opionon i think u save money building your self


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

well im actually getting 2x75 gals. just in case. they are on sale near my house for only $129 which is not expensive in my book! i want the tanks so that i can see them with out lifting the snap on lid and disturbing the tegu(i think achilles has associated the snapping sound with food because he comes from under the small wood plank he loves; toungue flicking wildly lol) and i do believe i have seen CaterpillarGiraffe's setup i did check out the site and they are expensive (if im thinking of the right setup) yes these setups(for the tegus) are temporary but the tanks will be used again for more reptiles once they outgrow them!


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to mention...

Lizards tend to be less flighty in front opening enclosures than top opening...

Reason being, when you come at them from the front they can better evaluate your approach. When you come at them from the top they are less prepared and can not see as well.

The vulnerability to attack from above is also associated with birds being one of the top preditors of lizards.

That is not so say strictly that top opening aquariuns are bad enclosures for lizards... it's just a little somethign to consider...


And by the way, being a long time fish junky... $129 for a new 75 gal tank is an amazing price... If it's a used tank in "like new" condition it's still a good deal.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow where $129 huh i wish tanks were that cheap around here 75s around here go $300 + and i see your point for reusing for other reptiles and i just checked out that site myself to see what they were called and i remember why i didnt want to get those cages haha


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

really? they are on sale at a petsmart near my house for 129? im just hoping that they are still that price next week lol


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought you said he,s in a 50 gal. tub thats why i said $10.00 or so. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Critter said:


> I thought you said he,s in a 50 gal. tub thats why i said $10.00 or so. sorry for the misunderstanding.



no your right he is in a 50 gal bin for now i want to ugrade to a 75 gal tank


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 11, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > i plan to house them together in a permanent cage by summer.




I think you should put your focus on providing this permanent home now and not spend your money on tanks they are going to outgrow in an extremely short time. 

I was amazed at how quickly my girl grew her second summer and I'm quite certain you will be too.

As of now you are planning to spend $260 on two 75 gal aquariums. You could build a large tank for that price. 

It would be very sad for you to spend your money on the 75 gal tanks and then something happen and the funds not be there to build the larger tank next month and the Tegus be stuck in the 75's.

I honestly believe you are underestimating your Tegus needs.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 11, 2010)

i only plan too use the 75 gals. for maybe month or two until i move and im not building the enclosure until i do. my b/w male is still tiny so im pretty sure he wont outgrow a 75 gal in a months time. and to say i underestimate my tegus needs is absurb, both of my tegus are very well taken care of sure i made some mistakes with nero but none were detrimental to his health and it was my first tegu. and before you start talking about how fast a tegu can grow trust me i already know from experience my 7 1/2 mo. tegu is only 2" shy of 4'.


----------

